# DLAN verschiedene Stromkreise!



## Punsher (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,


ich ziehe am Wochenende in eine 2-Zimmer-Wohnung ein. Ich bekomme Internet über KabelBW, das Modem steht im Wohnzimmer. Via DLAN möchte ich möglichst preisgünstig das Internet auf alle Räume verteilen per Steckdose.
Jedoch weiß ich vom Techniker, dass es in der Wohnung 3 versch. Stromkreise gibt.

Brauch ich nun spezielle DLAN Adapter? Wegen Phasensprung und so?

Wenn ja, welche beherrschen das (preisgünstig...)?

Was sind so die Empfehlungen?


Schonmal Danke im Voraus,
MfG Punsher


----------



## der_yappi (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohne noch in einer 3-Zimmer-Wohnung (mit den Eltern).
Die Wohnungen / Häuser sind, glaub ich, Mitte der 70ern gebaut worden (genau weiß ich es nicht)

Habe seit >6Jahren dLAN von Devolo
Jede Generation mitgemacht. 14MBit, 85MBit und jetzt 200MBit
Bisher KEINE Probleme, weder mit dem lahmen 2k DSL noch mit den 32MBit der KabelBW (die auch voll am PC ankommen: max Downloadrate waren ~4MB/sec)

Von meiner Seite aus kann ich Devolo wirklich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Punsher (14. Oktober 2011)

Naja aber weisst du wie das mit den Stromkreisen bei dir ist?


----------



## Goose80 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

ist kein Problem, hab ne 4 Zimmer Wohnung mit verschiedenen Stromkreisen und kann mit dem Stecker in allen Zimmern zugreifen.

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## der_yappi (15. Oktober 2011)

Punsher schrieb:


> Naja aber weisst du wie das mit den Stromkreisen bei dir ist?


 
Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen... sorry

Und wenn du dir unsicher bist, ob es funktionieren wird:
Bestelle es Online (Amazon o.ä.) und teste es.
Wenns funzt - behalten.
Ansonsten: zurückschicken


----------



## night (15. Oktober 2011)

ich kenn mich mit diesem strom zeug ding net so aus aber was ich weiß ist, du wirst überall internet haben nur wenn du verschiedene phasen hast in dem stromnetzwerk zeug da und es nicht auf einer phase läuft dann hast du nicht die volle internet speed, bei meinem kollegen war das so er hat dsl 100k hatte die stecker dran 200mbit stecker war aber im stromkreislauf nicht über 1 phase so kahm bei ihm nur dsl 6000 an.

Wenn du dir dlan holst dann am besten nur von: Netgear oder devolo ich hab netgear und hatte noch nie probleme.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Oktober 2011)

Gibt auch Phasenkoppler, kannste dir, falls du keine Verbindung bekommst oder dir mehr Geschwindigkeit erhoffst, von einem Elektriker in den Verteilerkasten einbauen lassen, dann werden die Trägerfrequenzen auf beide Stromkreise synchronisiert (oder so^^).


----------



## Punsher (15. Oktober 2011)

So, also ich konnte heute mit 2 DLAN Adaptern von MSI (Powerline 85, ein etwas älteres Modell) das Ganze schonmal Testen. Die Verbindung steht in allen Räumen. Allerdings kommen nur 10Mbit von 32Mbit durch und zwar ziemlich exakt. Ich tippe darauf, dass es an den Adapter liegt, da die 10Mbit sich stark nach dem langsamen 10Mbit Netztwerk-Standard anhören (oder liege ich da falsch und es liegt an den Phasen? Hab leider vergessen den Speed innerhalb eines Raumes zu testen ...).
Ich habe mich entschlossen, im Zweifelsfall doch etwas mehr Geld zu investieren, denn ich möchte auf jeden Fall meine vollen 32Mbit, sonst hätte ich auch langsameres Internet bei KabelBW bestellen können.

Phasenkoppler kommt für mich btw nicht in Frage. Würde über Amazon bestellen. Und zwar 2x 2er Kit oder, falls es sowas gibt, gleich ein 4er Kit. Könntet ihr mir Links zu empfehlenswerten Produkten posten?

Edit: habe gerade was bei Conrad gefunden, der eigentliche Hersteller ist, wie auf dem Photo zu erkennen ist, NETGEAR.

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/975222/CONRAD-POWERLINE-ADAPTER-PL500D/0415139&ref=list

500Mbit mit automatischen Phasensprung ... hört sich doch gut an? (dass die 500 nicht voll durchkommen werden sondern nur ein Bruchteil, bin ich mir bewusst Hauptsache ich bekomm meine 32Mbit:p


----------



## riedochs (16. Oktober 2011)

Vergiss es. Ich habe meine 200Mbit gegen die 500Mbit Variante getauscht, wurde nicht merklich schneller.


----------



## Punsher (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir die von Conrad geholt. Bin sehr zufrieden, erreich im anderen Zimmer volle 32Mbit, der DLAN Adapter muss allerdings jeweils direkt an der Steckdose hängen ohne irgendwelchen Verteilerdosen. Wahrscheinlich Dämmen die zu sehr.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab drei von denen hier.
Die haben schon eine Steckdose zum "durchschleifen". So geht dir keine normale Steckdose verloren.

Und ich hatte, auch mit Steckerleisten, bisher keine Probleme mit devolo.
14MBit brutto vs 7-12MBit netto
85MBit brutto vs 38-50MBit netto (da hat die Nachttischlampe die Datenrate gedrückt. Lampe an - Datenrate runter. Konnte man bei zukucken)
200MBit brutto vs 140-150MBit netto


----------

